# potty training. my 2 lb chi to go in a little box of some kind



## rubytuesday81280 (Dec 6, 2013)

oka y soe her e's my problem I need help I got my dogshe's 2 years old from my fathers friend who found her on the side of the road. they where like in apartment for a year and they didn't give me much information about her have it or anything. Now I think that they trained her to go to the bathroom in the actual bathroom. She will poop in the bathroom Next to the toilet but will not pee there. I love in a little apartment Chicago suburbs and it's very cold outside she will go outside but its so cold at all she does Is shake. I have put down piddlel pads in front of my toilet where she first started going when we first moved in 3 weeks ago but now she won't go at all.I work long hours and at this point I've been coming home in the middle of the day and let her out I can't keep doing that.now I have bought a cat litter box and put Her pee as inside of it and she will no problem I'll say go potty 
And she jump right in and laid Down in it so far I haven't had any problems with her having accidents anywhere else in the house as far as I've noticed and I have hardwood floors she hasn't peed anywhere she holds it all day which is not good at all. I have also tried to put some of her Pees and poops in the box helping either. I'm totally desperate I don't know what to do she doesn't have free range of the house during the day when I'm not here she's confined to her little bed in the hallway And the bathroom area.I'm desperate I don't know what to do she'll go in the litter box but she just lays in it looks at me like what do you want me to do and I take it take her to it as much as I possibly can she just lays in it looks at me I also have the Pad in front of my toilet


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Hm. My chihuahua came already pee pad trained. I have a 24"x24" rabbit cage dropping pan that I put the pee pad in (because she was hanging her rear off the edge and peeing/pooping on the floor). 
Maybe what I would try is on a day you don't work, take her in the morning to the pee pad only. If she doesn't pee, either crate her (or carry her around, she's very small) and keep placing her on the pee pad every 15 minutes. Sometimes it's a matter of waiting her out. When she does pee on the pad, praise her up like crazy so she can see that her peeing on the pad makes you very happy. 
Also, some people get pieces of sod, or even fake sod and put in a low sided litter box for dogs who prefer grass. Then you would change out the sod.

That's what I would try.  Glad she's safe and sound off the road!


----------

